# New 23krs Just Delivered



## WinnipegTechGuy (Sep 9, 2007)

Yahoo!!!

We just got back from Grand Forks and came home with our new 2008 23KRS. My FJR1300A will look really good in the front of this unit.

We purchased on Monday (September 24) from Lakeshore RV and it was delivered to the Canad Inn in Grand Forks at 8:30am Saturday morning. What a great experience it has been. Marci and the crew over at Lakeshore RV did a great job. Also purchased an equalizer hitch and an electric tongue jack which were pre-installed by the dealer.

One issue we have found so far... Were in the world are the locks, bars, holes... whatever to lock the toy hauler door. My wife and I stood and looked at that for about 15 minutes in total amazement. Unbelievable design flaw..

And has anyone done anything about the 2 outdoor speakers. Is there a switch??

Anyway we have our first KRS camping experienced planned for next weekend. Hope to learn lots from you OUTBACKERS.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi WinnepegTechGuy


















AND Congratulations on your new 23krs!

We have the 28krs and you can't see where the padlock holes are, but when the door is latched shut, feel on top of the U where the door latch is and you should have a hole on either side...We use a set of Master brass padlocks that just fit.
Another member here didn't find the holes in time (NobleEagle) and drilled a hole straight through. Clicky Here He has a ton of other mods...just click on his mod link to the left of the page.

Ours is an 06, so we don't have outdoor speakers. Others here have had the same problem shutting off them off. Try messing with the fade knob.

Have a great maiden voyage next weekend!


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Congratulations on your new OB and welcome to Outbackers! Don't forget to brag about your set-up by putting your TV (tow vehicle) and TT (travel trailer) info in your signature.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Congrats on your new "ROO". We also have the 28KRS and love it. I know you will enjoy your 23KRS as our neighbors got one too and take it out every chance they get. Please click on the picture below of my truck to view some modifications we have done that you may find helpful with your new toy hauler. Good luck, be safe and most of all....Enjoy!!! Welcome aboard!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Congrats on the New Outback and enjoy









Ed


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Welcome to the site! Congrats on the new Roo!

We lock ours like skipper does theres.. Just a normal keyed lock.

Good Luck!

Carey


----------



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice to see another Yamaha owner in the fray.










Enjoy the new camper.


----------



## WinnipegTechGuy (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for the advise.

We went for our first camping weekend and everything went very well. Caught a little rain and we could help but reflect on our previous Tenting experiences when it rained "YUCK". It was hilarious to see the smile on my wife's face every time she went to the "Bathroom". That was her biggest complaint when we were tenting...

We are very happy with our little unit and hope to bump into "Outbackers" in our future travels. We are already planning our December/January trip to Texas.


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers.


----------

